#ubuntu-ch 2015-03-08
<twiler> Hello?
<twiler> Is anyone there?
#ubuntu-ch 2018-03-05
<phiphi> @tribaal, I cannot edit the pages of the swiss loco wiki. the pages are immutable
<phiphi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/ReleaseParty18.04
<phiphi> Can you enable write access for me, so I can add the meeting notes etc?
<phiphi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/20180216Meetup
<phiphi> My user name on the wiki is phiphi.g
<tribaal> phiphi: are you logged in, and a member of the Swiss loco on launchpad?
<tribaal> phiphi: I don't have any special rights there
<phiphi> Yes I am https://launchpad.net/~phiphi.g
<phiphi> The wiki states "Immutable Page" at the top left
<tribaal> WTF :(
<tribaal> phiphi: I get the "immutable page" when I'm not logged in to the wiki - are you sure you're logged in? (I'm trying to run through the obvious stuff first - sorry if you already did)
<tribaal> phiphi: do you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam as immutable as well or just the subpage?
<phiphi> tribaal: yes, i'm logged in. now in two browsers. all pages are immutable
<tribaal> ok, let me check with someone if I can grab them
<tribaal> phiphi: please apply for membership here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors and I'll ping popey to accept you
<tribaal> phiphi: that should take care of it
<phiphi> I applied for the team
<phiphi> tribaal: I applied for the team
<tribaal> phiphi: you should be good to go :)
<phiphi> tribaal: there I see the Edit Link! :-) Thank you!
<tribaal> phiphi: for the record you need to be either an editor or an ubuntu member - you should apply to that :P
<tribaal> (in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership sense)
<phiphi> all: I updated the wiki page for the Release Party: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/ReleaseParty18.04
<phiphi> comments/additions
